# Sob! My face is bright RED & BURNING after a chemical peel!



## emmakins

It is going to be a week before my 10 year high school reunion so i decided to do something about my pigmentation and acne scars. 

The beautician reccommended a chemical peel with lactic, salicylic, resorcinol and bearberry (melanin inhibitor). She put on three layers and left it on for about 10 minutes.

It burned like crazy but for the sake of fantastic results, I put up with it.

Now a day later, I look like I've had a terrible sunburn. My face is red, itchy, sensitive, and feels hot and tight. I'm literally dabbing on Nivea creme every 15 minutes. 

I have work tomorrow and I'm too embarassed to go into the office! I would not have done the peel if I knew it was going to be this bad!  All I was told was that my skin tone would look uneven, feel tight and start peeling around the third day.

Has anyone had a peel before? Is this normal?


----------



## kellyLV

mine was done by a dermatologist.It's important that you trust your skin with the doctors. I had chemical peels done,it's normal that it will turn red at first, then light brown in color after a few days then it will peel,wait after a few days.Hope it will give good results i was satisfied with mine but have no plans to have another one because it can really damage the skin.


----------



## gillianna

Perhaps you should see a dermatologist to make sure you did not damage burn your skin and you could probably get a good cream to help.
My friend used some cream that I guess was like a peel, her doctor (maybe dermatologist gave it to her-it was perscription). Well her face looked like deep red sunburn, I mean you really didn't want to go out in public looking like that. It peeled in a week and the skin under it was baby perfect. She did not complain of pain, I think itching was her problem. 
I hope yours gets better soon, perhaps in a day or two it will be OK. But if you feel like you are in pain and something is wrong you might want to see a doctor. 
Just a thought, did they tell you what to use after the peel?  To me Nivea is so heavy perhaps it will interfere with the peeling and it will take longer to heal.  Maybe something like Aloe for sunburn will be better-I use that on my kids if they get any sunburn and it works great.


----------



## twinkie

I was told to expect to be pretty red and tender for the first day or two and then kind of brown for a day or so after that. I didn't leave my house for about 3 or 4 days and I was pretty self conscious for a few more days. I decided not to do chemical peels after that experience!  

I did have a couple of spots that "burned" a little and I was given Vitamin E to reduce the likelihood of scarring.  

Personally, I love microdermabrasion. I feel like I get faster, more noticeable results. I don't have the "downtime" afterwards and I love how my skin feels. 

I hope your skin heals quickly!


----------



## The Snorks

emmakins said:


> It is going to be a week before my 10 year high school reunion so i decided to do something about my pigmentation and acne scars.
> 
> The beautician reccommended a chemical peel with lactic, salicylic, resorcinol and bearberry (melanin inhibitor). She put on three layers and left it on for about 10 minutes.
> 
> It burned like crazy but for the sake of fantastic results, I put up with it.
> 
> Now a day later, I look like I've had a terrible sunburn. My face is red, itchy, sensitive, and feels hot and tight. I'm literally dabbing on Nivea creme every 15 minutes.
> 
> I have work tomorrow and I'm too embarassed to go into the office! I would not have done the peel if I knew it was going to be this bad!  All I was told was that my skin tone would look uneven, feel tight and start peeling around the third day.
> 
> Has anyone had a peel before? Is this normal?



Yikes, sorry to hear about your face!  Have you ever tried Kiehl's recovery salve?  It's soothing, and is meant for use along with their gentle dermabrasion scrub.  I use it when my face gets itchy and sensitive, and it works.


----------



## Leelee

I have had salicylic (sp?) peels and another kind too that I can't remember the name of, but I think it had lactic acid in it.  They were done in my dermatologist's office by an esthetician.  I didn't have too much redness or peeling after either one, but the esthetician said that was very unusual.  Most people suffer some discomfort, some quite a lot.   She warned me that I might be extremely red and might peel a lot -- as she put it "peel like a snake".  I think you are doing the right thing with the Nivea cream.  (I used Aveeno.)  After about 3 -4 days you'll probably be okay.  I was happy with the results!  I hope things go well for you.


----------



## handbag addict

I have had five. I know all about the pain. This is how it supposed to be. The result will be fantastic! The larger the burn-the more days you will need to heal But a great amount of your scars will be gone. This is the way it is supposed to be. You need about a week for healing and you need to start putting a special cream (pharmaceutical)after the dead skin is gone in order to heal quicker and your complexion to be even otherwise the new skin will look re and the old well normal. Hope this helps...

OK i found the cream that was suggested by my dermatologist. IT IS CRUCIAL TO PUT IT ON. the healing procedure cuts in half by using this. I know because the first time i did not use it. It is called PROPIOGENTA and the ingredients are Betamethasone0,5mg and Gentamicin 1mg
If the cream in your area is not called like this just ask for any cream that has the above ingredients. Good luck. I will have one more in a month-really bad problem


----------



## truegem

this sounds like something i am willing to skip...i hope everything works out for you for your reunion


----------



## emmakins

Thanks ladies!  

Today (Day 3) my skin is still red and itchy and it's started peeling around the nose and chin. I piled on heaps of sunscreen! It looks like I've put glue over my face and it's dried up cos it feels really tight and wrinkly.

And I'm at work!

My peel was administered by my beautician, not a dermo. I'm scared now that it will either have no effect or leave scars, or it won't heal in time for my reunion on Saturday! 

I soooo regret doing this!


----------



## handbag addict

Keep putting nivea on-as much as you can!!!!After most of the dead skin is gone put the pharmaceutical cream on. Now i remember! You must use a loofah sponge to scrub the treated area(advice given to me by my dermatologist)once a day lets say(this hurts a lot). then after the scrubbing put nivea on and you will see after some hours that more skin will peal.Repeat the same procedure before applying the cream i suggested. These are stuff learned the hard way ...


----------



## lmpsola

Oh my gosh I hope you feel better ok.  Be careful, and take care.


----------



## Syntagma

It's totally normal. Three layers is alot for a peel.  get only one but I have pretty good skin. I get the blue peels. Sometimes it takes a week to get back to normal! I feel the results are WORTH IT! Good luck!


----------



## emmakins

Alright, day 3! Today my skin is still red and most of the skin around my mouth have peeled off. No peeling around the rest of the face. 

I did'nt have a loofah so I scrubbed my face with a scrub and it stung like crazy! My face is still flakey though. 

Can't say that any of my scars or pigmentation look any better at this stage.


----------



## surferchick2

oh don't scrub! That can hurt the skin underneath.  It'll slowly peel off. I'm sure a big part of of it is the salicylic acid since lactic is milder. One cream that works great is from Sally's Beauty Supply.  The brand is called Lome and theres a mild peel that comes with a cream to apply afterwards. It was the only thing I could put on my face after a series of peels and Rx exfolator (tazorac).  I could barely wash my face, but this cream was the best.  If you can tolerate it, a mild alpha hydroxy cream will help with the flakes.


----------



## ILuvLV

I've had a few peels done when I got my facials. I looked like I was sunburned for about a week.  I was applying face cream like crazy!!!  But the results are amazing and so worth it.  I don't know about the three layer thing..that just sounds like a lot to me.  But it sounds like you are healing up fine.  

I hope everything works out for your reunion!!


----------



## MZVTEC

maybe try a specific burn type cream like dermaid.... that speeds up the peeling and heeling process


----------



## emmakins

For those who have had peels, did it itch like crazy? Sometimes I almost want to scratch my face off!


----------



## jazr

maybe you should try Detente. It nutures your skin, and really is soothing. When I use it on my skin, which is very dry, it starts feeling healthy, and very moisturized. They say it penetrates the top layers of your skin-all natural, and very good for  skin! Détente - Dermal Nurturing Technolgies  It does smell kind of funky, but it goes away after 3 minutes-


----------



## kellyLV

you should hve done it 2-3 weeks before the reunion, anyway,its good to hear its starting to peel.that will reveal the new skin..I hope the peeling will be over just right for the reunion.


----------



## stefyp

I know this is a serious issue and i'm sorry you feel bad...ush:  but,when i red the thread title, i immediately thought about the episode of SATC when Samantha had a chemical peel and her face was red and itchy..:shame:  Try with a huge black hat!!"Every woman has the right to have a chemical peel.." she said. 
Just kidding, hope you get better soon...unfortunately i don't know which cream you could use on it...maybe,since your skin is so inflated and sensitive right now,i would only follow your doctor's suggestions.It is too delicate at the moment,wouldn't take the risk to make it worse...:s  
Get well soon!!


----------



## lovely

DO NOT USE THE FACIAL SCRUB AGAIN!!  That could end up causing MORE scars...you don't want to end up with what you started with but worse!!!  

Try not to peel the skin off either...I get peels about 3-4 times/ year and I always want to peel off the skin but then that usually makes the area kind of raw and painful.

My first peel I got I had SCABS where I had a TON of dry skin built up...so that was fun...SIKE.

Seriously here is my recommendation.  There is this cream from Obagi called "Tolereen".  It has a STRONG dose of Hydrocorizone to keep you from itching.  It also stops the stinging and removes some of the redness and promotes healing.  I use it even presently if I have a dry itchy patch on my face due to weather or whatever reason!  I have sensative skin and I carry it in my purse all the time!  Haha...

Good luck though...I wish you didn't have your reunion so soon b/c peels are so great if you aren't on a time crunch...the end result is SO worth it!  I am just worried this will give you a super negative impression!!


----------



## handbag addict

How are things going at the moment? Are you improving?-Hope so...


----------



## Syntagma

emmakins said:


> For those who have had peels, did it itch like crazy? Sometimes I almost want to scratch my face off!


 
OMG It itches like CRAZY! LOL


----------



## wickedassin

I've never had a peel.  But in terms of "common sense"--don't do anything to rush the peeling process.  As someone said earlier, it might have helped to have done the peel about 2-3 weeks before the reunion.  

But regardless, hang in there--don't force the peeling.  The itching is a good sign that the skin will overturn.  Just hang in there and be patient!  I'm sure that beautiful skin is under there!!!


----------



## DlkinVegas

I got a chemical peel once at my dermatologists office. I got it done on a Friday & let me tell you I sure as heck didnt got to work on Monday. My face was peeling off in sheets it was disgusting. I think it took a little over a week before my skin was back to normal.  I was told I would have light peeling, I dont consider sheets of skin coming off light   Anyway I didnt notice a difference at all but I know you need to get more than one to see good results. I get better results with microdermabrasion.


----------



## winona77

Can you get to a dermotologist??

I've only had peels from mine and I've never had itching or redness.
They've only done one layer, and it's only been on for 60 seconds...exactly...they use a stopwatch and neutralize it at 60 seconds.

Do yourself a fav. and go and see a dermotologist!!!
She/He will help you immediately.


----------



## ggk84

I hope your face is improving and will be healed in time for Saturday! Sending lots of good wishes your way...


----------



## Adore

I haven't had a chemical peel for several years now, but I recall it being like that for a few days. I think it takes about a week until your skin will stop the peeling, but the redness shouldn't take too long to go away.

I love peels! Is it your first one? I started getting them when I was about 13 from my aunt (esthetician/nurse) because I had acne and scarring from it. Did the trick! Can't wait for another one now that I'm 21. Now it would be more for my skin's overall condition just to keep it looking young.

You'll be so happy once the redness goes away-- completely worth it.


----------



## emmakins

Thanks everyone! 

My skin is not as red or inflamed, but it still looks a little irritated. Most of the skin has come off and I'm left with rough little flakes!

My face is still itchy and I'm often caught scratching at my face. My skin looks coarser in texture, but I'm hoping that it's because there is still a layer of skin which hasn't peeled off yet.

My beautician (not a dermo) told me that I can go back on my normal skincare regime. I told her last week that I had my reunion was this Saturday and she still thought I should do the peel.

I'm using Dermalogica Microfoliant and AHA Alpha Hydrox 20% (that one stings alot, but I really want to accelerate the flakes off!) Of course, I put on lots of sunscreen.

I think the scars and sunspots are only marginally better, but essentially there are still there. I'll have my next peel in a week or so...we'll see!


----------



## Leelee

emmakins said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I think the scars and sunspots are only marginally better, but essentially there are still there. I'll have my next peel in a week or so...we'll see!



I think if you keep up with the peels you will see gradual improvement and you will enjoy your "new" skin.  I've been getting them for a year now.  I go every month.  Sometimes I get a Parisian Peel only, but usually I get a salicylic acid or a lactic acid (I think) peel and then wait a week and go back for the Parisian Peel to lift off all the old skin.

I still have skin flaws, but my overall facial appearance is dramatically different.  My skin is fresh and pretty now.  

Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## emmakins

Great news everyone! My skin healed in time for the reunion! 

It looks so refined and glowing! It was worth the agony and suffering after all!  


I'm booking myself in for another peel in two weeks time! My next 10 yr reunion at another high school is in mid Nov so hopefully by then it was be free of sunspots and acne scars! (And I would have lost 5kgs!)


----------



## ggk84

Oh, that's great to hear! Thanks for the update and good luck for your next reunion!


----------



## Leelee

Good for you!  I'm glad you are happy with the results and are doing another one!


----------



## emmakins

Guys. I had my second peel yesterday. My face is hot and inflammed again, but this time, my whole face swollen! I hardly look like myself!

I'm going to sleep with two pillows to keep my head elevated and have a fan blowing on my face. Hopefully it won't look too bad when I show up to work in the am!

Ahhhhh beauty is pain!


----------



## Serendipity

LOL, good attitude!  Hope it calms down soon.  You are all so brave! I would never have this stuff done.


----------



## BalenciagaLove

This sounds so insane! I'm glad that it worked for you though. I think you have a great attitude and I hope it all works out exactly the way you want it to! I was thinking about getting a peel myself but after reading this thread, I think I'm too chicken to go through with it!


----------



## emmakins

^EVERYONE I know is telling me to never do it again! 

It's annoying, ugly and painful. I still *think* it's worth it.


----------



## Leelee

emmakins said:


> ^EVERYONE I know is telling me to never do it again!
> 
> It's annoying, ugly and painful. I still *think* it's worth it.



I have had so many peels, in fact, had another one this morning and fortunately I have never experienced any problems.  I am wondering if perhaps you are allergic to something in the chemical solution.  It's a shame you are suffering.  I wish you could have the same positive experience with the peels that I have had.  Hope you recover soon!


----------



## shanam

i have had many peels and the recommended time between peels is 6 weeks so the skin can heal, but too late now.  the best thing to use on your skin after a peel is bacetracin/neosporin.   it is not greasy and allows the skin to breathe and heal.  if you have itching you can apply topical lanacaine.  wash only with a tea tree oil soap and soft sponge and only pat dry the skin.  YOU MUST LET IT PEEL ON IT'S OWN TIME.  do not try to peel or you will be left with scars.
feel better.


----------



## emmakins

^6 weeks between peels? My beautician was urging me to do it every two weeks! 

No wonder I'm in agony! 

I'm going through the awful itching stage at the moment. I think I made it worse because I went to the gym and my face is driving me crazy. 

There are now little red bumps that are appearing all over my face. I'm sitting in front of the fan hoping they'll calm down.

I'll say this now...I'll never have another peel again!


----------



## shanam

please get some lanacaine for the itching so that you won't play with your face.  if it does not calm down, you should see a dermatologist who can give you a RX for something to help.  did you have a TCA peel or a glycolic peel?


----------



## emmakins

Thanks Shanam, I should have bought some lanacane straight away instead of suffering! 

I made an oatmeal paste and put that on before I went to bed. Thankfully my skin improved. I should'nt have gone to the gym-the extra heat and sweat made my face unbearable!


----------



## shanam

Please make sure you do not PICK the peeling or it WILL scab.  make sure you wear a strong sunscreen - that skin is new and tender.  peels are really good if you can put up with the downtime.


----------



## princessinpink

omg sounds do painful so what really does it do? and I thought it was once in a life time thing? didnt think it you could have it done so frequently.


----------



## r_barrett21

I felt just like the original poster, only mine scarred.  and it never got better.  i have a myspace page about it.   simplyskinsucks   is the url extension.  thats my story.  I will never ever ever step foot into another place like that again.  the owner of the salon filed chapter 13 and has disappeared.  turns out she wasnt even licensed to do that type of work.  my lawyer has just recently decided to drop the lawsuit because as she puts it 'we just wont recover enough to justify what we spend in expert witnesses'  that means, im damn greedy adn we cant make enough off of you.   you can email me if youd like and ill answer any questions you have.  this name at yahoo is my addy.  anyone else as well and be sure to check out th myspace page.  its really time people learned of what actually happens.


----------



## Ladybug09

People, before you get any type of chemical procedure from anyone, you should always make certain  they are licensed. In fact, in most states it is is requred that they post their license somewhere in their business.


----------

